# 7/16 Smackdown Discussion Thread - Live Crowd!!



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-Vince should come out and start hugging random crowd members to show how happy he is to have crowds again, only to insult them 5 minutes later by saying he has to take a shower because all of them smell like ass.

-Edge & The Mysterios vs Head of the Table and team drink you under the table.

-Womens Title: Bianca vs Carmella

-Big E vs Owens vs Nakamura vs Rollins. Fatal 4 way.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Crowds being back will be good for the atmosphere for tonight but of course it will settle in it's not like it's a first time for anything.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINALLY, The Crowds have come back.......... HOME.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope Shotzi come with her tank tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The first wrestling show in ages with a live crowd. Nice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Headliner said:


> -Vince should come out and start hugging random crowd members to show how happy he is to have crowds again, only to insult them 5 minutes later by saying he has to take a shower because all of them smell like ass.
> 
> -Edge & The Mysterios vs Head of the Table and team drink you under the table.
> 
> ...


LMAO team drink you under the table. You are talent.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> The first wrestling show in ages with a live crowd. Nice.


Have you not been watching AEW?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Have you not been watching AEW?


What's an "AEW?"


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully they give time to the fatal four way as that could be a kick ass match.

Maybe they open with that to get the crowd going? Wouldn't be the worst idea.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> What's an "AEW?"


i believe its a bunch of backyarders run by a billionaire manchild who allows them to do what they want.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

the_hound said:


> i believe its a bunch of backyarders run by a billionaire manchild who allows them to do what they want.


Not funny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fuck All Ex WWE.

Now back on topic, here's a preview from the lovely McKenzie Mitchell. Not as good as Headliner's preview, but she did her best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Updated set shot:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416161320093822980

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally he can be acknowledged by real human beings


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder, do they start with a babyface and a cheer or a heel and a sneer.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Not funny


we'll agree to disagree


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The best thing about this is no more piped in chants or boos.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The best thing about this is no more piped in chants or boos.


It'll definitely be interesting to see who the live fans like and dislike.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> It'll definitely be interesting to see who the live fans like and dislike.


I reckon Roman may get a decent reception.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> -Vince should come out and start hugging random crowd members to show how happy he is to have crowds again, only to insult them 5 minutes later by saying he has to take a shower because all of them smell like ass.
> 
> -Edge & The Mysterios vs Head of the Table and team drink you under the table.
> 
> ...


I'm just pumped to see fans back. I know the "What" chants are back now haha,


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm just pumped to see fans back. I know the "What" chants are back now haha,


and the "You've still got it" chants for Edge probably.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And Nakamura's theme will be sung. Although, they seem to want me to side with Corbin when they face each other lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416179584186343427

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416179584186343427
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Davey


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Davey




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416180134403612672

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416180134403612672
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They could put him vs Alpha academy or something.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416180999390642177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416181127396605952

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great to see fans back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416182457339158529

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s see if they can be as good as Dynamite was, I won’t hold my breathe but I’m happy for the wrestlers, they’re excited on Twitter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416180383662673923


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

harry smith holy shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They could put him vs Alpha academy or something.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416185787432017925

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that was a great video package of the fans.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416185787432017925
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Allied Alpha lol.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Here's to a good show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great video package.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it feels so good to see fans back, and that Thunderdome shit gone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh man it is packed! I love it!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Finally no more tv screens! That looks beautiful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow what a view. Imagine they half ass it like always haha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This just feels right


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince looks alive ( a little) LOL


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This just feels right


Agreed, this is amazing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That was hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally the FANS have returned lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that cheers for Roman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Agreed, this is amazing


This. So much difference tonight vs the last fucking year.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I love Vince lol, he looked like he was about to cry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, mood lighting?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was it??? The fuck? 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm acknowledging Roman Reigns as my Tribal Chief!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Roman cheered


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FIRST ROMAN PROMO IN FRONT OF FANS! WOMEN CHEERING AND MEN BOOING JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS!!! I MISS THIS!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Reigns/Edge tag match first?!?! Wow. Thought for sure they'd go last with the crowd back.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait for Nakamura's entrance


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lmaoo credit where credit is due, that McMahon segment was perfect


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Roman looks like he's holding back tears too, safe too say the wrestlers have missed the fans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not so many boooos...haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to hear that pop for Edge.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Lmaoo credit where credit is due, that McMahon segment was perfect


It was funny as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time Roman has been a full heel in front of fans? Or am i off


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol where's the Usos come from


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope Roman enjoyed getting (fake) booed. The boo boys (from pre pandemic) are going to be his biggest fans now 🤦‍♂️

And the women, of course.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> First time Roman has been a full heel in front of fans? Or am i off


Wrestlemania.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie, the Cena pop might be God tier lmaoo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> First time Roman has been a full heel in front of fans? Or am i off


He was heel during mania with live crowd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416188088829755396


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Uso's/Mysterios on the MITB kick off. I'm cool with that, I'm expecting The Uso's to win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

9 minute in and nothing has happen. Well its good to see a live crowd!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Man this is nice


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy fucking shitt


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I've never heard such loud reactions for a WWE show in a while, these fans are fired up


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Trophies said:


> Lol where's the Usos come from


I'm seconding this, lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. What a pop for Edge. Holy crap.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416188462139650054

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

OMG THAT POP FOR EDGE !!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge be taking that roof off!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't even care nothing has happened yet, glad to see a crowd back. 

Really says something about how important having fans is when nothing in front of fans is way more hype than doing a lot in front of some video screens.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus that place must've shook with that pop.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Uso's/Mysterios on the MITB kick off. I'm cool with that, I'm expecting The Uso's to win.


Great way to kick off the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Couldn't hear Edge's theme lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wow ! The roof almost came off for Edge, unreal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dom looked like he was marking out standing next to Edge, haha, that was cool.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You can tell even the talent seems more motivated with fans. No more half assing it for now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's what you call a POP!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit that pop for Edge was glorious!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Couldn't hear Edge's theme lol


That was an attitude era pop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw will have a tough time keeping 3 hours with the talent they have so it makes sense they beef it up. Smackdown has it easier for 2 hours.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly good for Edge. Guy came back and like 2 weeks later the Pandemic Era began


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> That was an attitude era pop


Yep, was a huge fucking pop. Loud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Edge pop pierced my ears. Watching on full volume, no fucks given. I'm soaking all of this in.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416188943872241668*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Barely watched WWE for two years. What a difference a hot crowd makes.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Man idc what anyone says but Reigns is the best damn Champion in all of wrestling right now. He's just the total package and him being heel has been glorious


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuck me this is a million percent better already. Plus I really like the stage


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the stage looks amazing, i got to admit it and that pop for vince and edge..........holy shit.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was an awesome pop for Edge... goosebumps


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy fucking shit that pop for Edge.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Massive crowd. What a start, Wrestling is back! 

Sounds like the women love Roman, with all the screaming. Surprisingly mixed reaction for him. 

Edge pop was nice!


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to see a crowd with kids, men, families and a few hot women.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

And wow that pop for Edge was unreal. The crowd being back is a game changer and I expect a whole new gear from all the wrestlers and WWE right now


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Like a Raw after mania crowd, only more hot after a long break.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Couldn't hear Edge's theme lol


I was going the say the same, the crowd was crazy during his entrance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I don't even care much about the booking tonight. Just happy to see fans back. It has a party atmosphere.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Holy shit that pop for Edge was glorious!


Dave Meltzer: “Meh, nothing compared to Hangman”…

Ok, there was no need for that. I apologise 🤣


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least the SD thread isn't dead this time... 6th page already. It used to stop at the 5th page.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it normal that nothing happened in the first 15 minutes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if they banned any AEW shirts in the arena? HAHA


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well Edge has just topped biggest crowd reaction of all live shows so far since they came back last week. Nobody is beating that.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

You can tell the wrestlers are actually trying now, no more going through the motions lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> At least the SD thread isn't dead this time... 6th page already. It used to stop at the 5th page.


To be fair the first crowd on SD since last year is a very special occasion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well Edge has just topped biggest crowd reaction of all live shows so far since they came back last week. Nobody is beating that.


Massive reaction. The crowd tonight so far is hot as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well Edge has just topped biggest crowd reaction of all live shows so far since they came back last week. Nobody is beating that.


Only Austin walking out in Texas would beat it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

love hes telling the fans to acknowledge him! LOL


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> To be fair the first crowd on SD since last year is a very special occasion.


Agreed and the fans make the show immediately better. Wrestling was hard to watch without fans


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The ads kill the show ffs


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Another pause for commercials? Jeez


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Londonlaw said:


> Dave Meltzer: “Meh, nothing compared to Hangman”…
> 
> Ok, there was no need for that. I apologise 🤣


Hey let's just wish both companies the best and let bygones be bygones


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> At least the SD thread isn't dead this time... 6th page already. It used to stop at the 5th page.


*Fans really make a difference!*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Massive reaction. The crowd tonight so far is hot as fuck.


You forget how good the show is with the crowd. Roman getting the heat he deserves as an amazing heel, Edge getting the heroic pop he deserves, it's awesome.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> The ads kill the show ffs


The FOX specialty


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i wish they could've gotten Stone Cold on the show tonight, imagine that Texas crowd pop, it would damn near beat any pop there ever was i imagine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People act like WWE is the only company with commercials. WWE gets paid the big bucks, fellas. Not every promotion can claim that..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot do they do picture in picture?


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

The ratings must be really high right now with this amount of ads.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> The FOX specialty


*I would really appreciate picture in picture right now. JR plz help.*


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> People act like WWE is the only company with commercials. WWE gets paid the big bucks, fellas. Not every promotion can claim that..


Even NFL has a billion ads


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So there is mood lighting but its fine.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I remember now why I stopped staying up late to watch live. So many god damn ads.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416191581397430272


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Edge getting so many loud pops he even looks better in the ring


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is their first live show back in fans? Oh shit lemme find a stream lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope the crowd reactions continue this way for a while


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> People act like WWE is the only company with commercials. WWE gets paid the big bucks, fellas. Not every promotion can claim that..


AEW’s ads are nowhere near as bad and you get Picture in Picture for most of them 😂 It’s 1:30am in the UK and the ads are literally killing my interest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has a big time feel to it.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Prosper said:


> This is their first live show back in fans? Oh shit lemme find a stream lol


Google watchwrestling


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Never thought I would see Roman in a tag team match again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> AEW’s ads are nowhere near as bad and you get Picture in Picture for most of them 😂 It’s 1:30am in the UK and the ads are literally killing my interest


WWE makes ALOT more from FOX than AEW makes from TNT. And if it's killing your interest, why watch?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> AEW’s ads are nowhere near as bad and you get Picture in Picture for most of them 😂 It’s 1:30am in the UK and the ads are literally killing my interest


Same man.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This match is lit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

cheated lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

any afterbirths?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Surprised Usos and Reigns got the win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS is what a real crowd sounds like. LOVE IT!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This a tagtitle match?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> WWE makes ALOT more from FOX than AEW makes from TNT. And if it's killing your interest, why watch?


Maybe because he likes wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chair time?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hmm, I wonder if Edge and the Mysterios might going over Sunday. Roman is standing tall at the end


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Maybe because he likes wrestling.


Doesn't sound like it if you read his posts in this thread.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol my delayed ass stream


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

That's a heel world champion right there in front of you, that's how it's done.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ok maybe Roman ain't standing talk after all. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously, what are the odds Edge wins Sunday? I'm going with 10 percent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Talk about starting off with the bang. It really doesn't get any better than that.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's a heel world champion right there in front of you, that's how it's done.


It's honestly refreshing.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn Reigns feels such a star in this environment


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

That place is going nuts!


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Edge looking like a crazy alien.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Seriously, what are the odds Edge wins Sunday? I'm going with 10 percent.


*Roman is holding the title until WrestleMania.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Roman and Edge don’t shit the bed on Sunday


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Seriously, what are the odds Edge wins Sunday? I'm going with 10 percent.


Rollins will screw him over most likely, but they could swerve us all


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Doesn't sound like it if you read his posts in this thread.


It sounds like he doesn't like adverts. Not sure what you're reading.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This. This is why I've maintained all year that Edge and Roman Reigns are the two best in the business right now.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Good opener


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dope start to the show from what I’ve seen


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I hope the Seth/Edge feud starts with Seth stealing the piece of chair that Edge chokes people with. The feud can revolve around ownership of that piece of metal.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The first half hour was fucking awesome.

All Hail our Tribal Chief! Edge was great too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hot start to the show... now let's how the rest of this show will follow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A PG Attitude said:


> It sounds like he doesn't like adverts. Not sure what you're reading.


Commercials are nothing new. You'd think the fans being back finally would override the dislike for something that's been there forever.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I feel for Bayley that she is missing this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great way to start the show. I'm curious how the fans react to various talents.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans popped big for that 4 way pop up. Should be another banger, which would be 2 in a row for Seth on SD.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope they didn’t blow their load in the first 30 min


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I feel for Bayley that she is missing this


She should do weekly updates, maybe appear in person and piss people off. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I hope they didn’t blow their load in the first 30 min


For the fans in attendance, that would be awful lol. 14,000 plus


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

You think Raw is anywhere near as good?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> This show has a big time feel to it.


The crowd reactions there reminded me of a WM main event. Reacting to every move. It's beautiful.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hot start to the show... now let's how the rest of this show will follow.


Fucking nattie and Tamina to come lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I still think Reigns is winning this Sunday, he's keeping that title for a while longer.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Commercials are nothing new. You'd think the fans being back finally would override the dislike for something that's been there forever.


Most of us watch in the UK the day after without ads. I imagine like me he has only stayed up tonight out of curiosity for it being a big return show.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Great show starter. Just tuned in missed edges pop sounds great. Roman eats off fan energy with this heel persona now. You can just see he’s performing at Max level. His physical charisma went through the roof being heel.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Raw feels like it was on autopilot without fans. Maybe it will pick up a bit now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> WWE makes ALOT more from FOX than AEW makes from TNT. And if it's killing your interest, why watch?


Yeah cause it’s all about the money for WWE 🙄

And that’s a bit of a silly question. I said it’s killing my interest, so obviously I was interested to begin with, which is why I’m watching...


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I feel for Bayley that she is missing this


She will probably show up in the show doing other stuff besides wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I feel for Bayley that she is missing this


They could easily have her come out in a wheelchair or a crutch cutting promos and doing her Ding Dong show, theres no reason she can't be on the show in some way. She deserves to be infront of the fans after the year shes had.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Edge & Roman are the biggest stars in wrestling right now. 

Reactions like this only happened during Cena matches or Yes movement in recent times.

Looking forward to Seths reactions.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416188088829755396


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If Becky truly does come back good for the fans I guess but.....eh still not interested in seeing her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

keithf40 said:


> You think Raw is anywhere near as good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thats the one i'm very curious to catch. The last year of Raw has been boring as fuck, the talent has been awful. Lets see what magic they can pull Monday with 3 hours and a live crowd! LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Yeah cause it’s all about the money for WWE 🙄
> 
> And that’s a bit of a silly question. I said it’s killing my interest, so obviously I was interested to begin with, which is why I’m watching...


Yeah. If a Network offers a company a billion dollars, they should totally turn it down..

Commercials aren't new. They've always been here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy Seth! YES! :-D


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Edge & Roman are the biggest stars in wrestling right now.
> 
> Reactions like this only happened during Cena matches or Yes movement in recent times.
> 
> Looking forward to Seths reactions.


They've been the two biggest stars all year and that just proves it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth's weird outfits are back!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Edge's voice is gone from that yelling during his entrance lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I need coked eyed Seth vs coked eyed Edge!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I love this crazy annoying joker Seth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

is it me or does it sound muffled, the fans


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good to see Seth back to wearing those crazy suits again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i bet WWE is praying for no "WHAT" chants LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rollins vs Edge at SSlam should be fire.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> is it me or does it sound muffled, the fans


Just you


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Talk to em Seth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The SmackDown Savior with another great suit. All Hail!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God, Sami Zayn . Way to kill the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice backstage segment. Killer show thus far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth is amazing!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Rollins vs Edge at SSlam should be fire.


Yes and there's a lot of history. I bet Edge screws Rollins from MITB and Seth repays the favor


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Seth is really feuding with edge at summerslam


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Zayn was smart there. They were about to sing his theme.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman, Seth and now Sami. I'm loving this, they're doing great as heels.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh God, Sami Zayn . Way to kill the show


Zayn isn't that bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that they have a 7 year callback to the segment with Rollins/Edge. Great stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get this bum off TV


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love Zayn


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What a heel


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Get this bum off TV


He's not that bad, stop it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone needs to come kill this clown (figuratively)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sami coming out on SD for me is like QT Marshall coming out on Dynamite


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor is back!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Someone needs to come kill this clown.


He's a fantastic heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Finn. Lets see hope he's not smiley Finn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh SHIT! BALOR!!!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nooooooooo!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay he's not smiling. Good! LMFAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guess that report was true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> i bet WWE is praying for no "WHAT" chants LOL


*Nope, they're encouraging it:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416110444775870471*


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Finn back to be lame again on the big show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish heel Finn was on the main roster. But if face, long as he's not smiley geek.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Balor is back, please don’t make him into a happy go smiler again he was perfect in his NXT run


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

God do we have to see this Geek on the main show again!! He sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn Balor back on the main roster makes me so freaking happy!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking scenessssss


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Balor? Meh, next thanks.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad he's back, and on SD and not stuck on RAW, he already ran out of things to do back in NXT.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Balor is back!


Lets hope he does better this time on the main roster. His last main roster run was a flop.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> Finn Balor back on the main roster makes me so freaking happy!!!!


Eh, he does nothing for me


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There we go bad ass NXT version of Balor!


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

please no bullshit. This man is a star. Just keep the prince no smiles all game.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't care about Zayn or Balor at all. They belong on 205 live or AEW.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Seeing portions of the crowd constantly recording the action on the phones. Just watch the frickin show, its right infront of your eyes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He kind of smiled lol But its all good


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't see anything in Balor honestly, he's just meh.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember Sami returning in 2019 and issuing an open challenge. Balor answered it and after he won, Sami became The Critic of The Critics.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Y'all, this SmackDown feels like a premiere episode. *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wouldn’t do a Balor vs Zayn feud I hope it doesn’t lead to that.

They’re raiding the shit out of NXT right now, Balor, Kross to come, Shotzi, Tony, Tegan

Poor Triple H


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I am so sick of stupid Natalia, please retire already


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha the fans are like who are they?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Fans make wreslting ...so glad all shows are getting fans back


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He kind of smiled lol But its all good


Lol yeah you could see multiple times he was holding his smile back, can't blame him being infront of this many fans again, but he kept his bad ass no smiles persona thankfully.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please don't let this be the return of smiling Finn. We need the PRINCE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Balor? Zzzz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I wouldn’t do a Balor vs Zayn feud I hope it doesn’t lead to that.
> 
> They’re raiding the shit out of NXT right now, Balor, Kross to come, Shotzi, Tony, Tegan
> 
> Poor Triple H


Yep Finn came hot off NXT to destroy jobber Zayn. Lets hope no match comes out of this


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Great to see Balor back in the main roster but he still can't do his top rope jump without botching.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah, good show so far. The live crowds are helping too, but I've been enjoying this.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Ha the fans are like who are they?


Looks like it's bathroom break time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Please don't let this be the return of smiling Finn. We need the PRINCE.


He was the Prince, he wasn't grinning at all, he was holding it back at times you could tell but that tells me he's keeping his NXT Prince attitude.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Of course now I gotta play wwe2k20 smh. Nothing is special about anyone in this except shotzi.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably a result of a quickly thrown together team without explanation. Little reaction.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

the crowd mostly dead for Shotzi and Tegan Nox


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Shotzi is fine but Tegan does nothing for me, just meh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope when Nakamura comes out he goes back to his original entrance for the live crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nox is such a goof and brings down Shotzi's cool factor.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> please no bullshit. This man is a star. Just keep the prince no smiles all game.


the NXT version of him was more serious and not a smiley geek even as a face. lets see if they keep him as close to NXT finn or back to smiley geek finnn. to be honest heel finn would been best


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I feel for Bayley that she is missing this




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415849744530911233


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Tamina is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fans have no choice but to cheer for Natalya and Tamina lol they're hype


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep Finn came hot off NXT to destroy jobber Zayn. Lets hope no match comes out of this


One match on SD is fine but the WWE norm of a 3-5 month feud with no story or content between the two would be awful


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Butt_Soup said:


> Tamina is a charisma vacuum.


Lol yeah she might be the one wrestler that will quite these fans down to where you hear crickets.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a fan of any of these chicks except for Shotzi but good for them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nox is such a goof and brings down Shotzi's cool factor.


The dont honestly even mesh as a tag team. Ember was better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> The dont honestly even mesh as a tag team. Ember was better.


Yeah Tegan has nothing in common with Shotzi, such an odd thrown together tag team.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

New is always better. This Shotzi&Nox team was the most interesting part of the show for me so far. I assume they will beat the old family. Also I don´t get it. Why is the C in Prince crossed off for Balor? Is that WWE´s way of Secret Pride ---> Prine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is where the crowd goes.....M I L D.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah she might be the one wrestler that will quite these fans down to where you hear crickets.


I remember Tamina getting a very good/surprising reaction at WM.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Tegan has nothing in common with Shotzi, such an odd thrown together tag team.


I don't see the point of breaking up a good tag team in Mandy & Dana and swapping them for these two.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, whos the heel team here???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Natalya and Tamina you got the quietest reaction of the night to no surprise.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Natalya and Tamina coming out to silence... Wow.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Apollo is terrible


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SD’s womens roster is great after the call ups.

Shotzi
Bayley
Sasha
Toni Storm
Tegan Nox
Bianca Belair
Liv Morgan
Zelina Vega

Not a bad line up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

14,000 fans plus, and....C R I C K E T S.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I liked Prince Balor's return.

And speaking of royalty... Prince Apollo is awesome.

I can see a feud between them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought they just did this match last week?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Give Liv Morgan a run at the title and run with it, she'll get over with the crowd back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well least the fans can go piss and shit and buy food Right now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let's go, Shotzi and Tegan!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty sure most in attendance never watch NXT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Vacation? Lol is that what they call it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> i bet WWE is praying for no "WHAT" chants LOL


Or maybe not...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416110444775870471


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on people cheer for Shotzi!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well at least this match means I can go put the kettle on and make some coffee.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Natalya and Tamina coming out to silence... Wow.


Well look who it is lol, i knew if anyone could get the fans to shut up and give no reaction it would be Natalya and Tamina.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't get Tegan at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the girls on the mic are almost as cringe as Jericho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Racking up those wins.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

How not exciting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So 2 matches with fuckery finishes 😂


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Are the titles on the line or is this just a repeat of last week's non-title match? If the titles are on the line come on call an audible and put the titles on Tegan and Blackheart, if Natalya and Tamina are coming out to silence for a crowd that's desperate to interact just stick a fork in them, they're done.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> Or maybe not...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416110444775870471
> View attachment 104311


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Liv Morgan is so attractive


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Liv Morgan is over? Lol alright


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Little Liv is hot as fuck. Just give her the win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Liv and Zelina fighting on the outside was the highlight of the match. Lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Can annoying Nattie please retire already? Nobody wants to see her. I hope Liv wins MITB Sunday, she's definitely a star in the making


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph and Roode are lost. Catering should be right around the corner.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liv deserves a push just for being hot as fuck, fight me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella in a match? Oh Boy.. least she is hot as fuck but sucks in the ring.


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

I really don’t see anything in Belair, I think she’s bloody terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Does anyone know if they get paid extra for doing commercials?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ugh, more women stuff? Make is stop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rooting for Liv this Sunday!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Liv needs to win MITB, there is no other right outcome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

lol the tag champs lose to the same team two weeks in a row, part 3 next week?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bianca bout to get a huge pop


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Give Liv Morgan a run at the title and run with it, she'll get over with the crowd back.


This is a great idea. Liv is a good, not great, wrestler and talker but she has a magnetism that can light up the crowd. A MITB win could be a huge moment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bianca next? This show is flowing so nice right now damn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Becky to be on Smackdown eventually right?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Is Roode and Dolphs only appearance really going to just be Bianca passing them in the hallway? I don't give a damn about Bianca. why aren't Roode and Ziggler on the show?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

An ad for WWE shop featuring items of Rock, Mankind and Austin and zero current stars. LOL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This is a great idea. Liv is a good, not great, wrestler and talker but she has a magnetism that can light up the crowd. A MITB win could be a huge moment.


She hasnt really been given the solo 'run' and major push. Might as well go for it now. She can be the Smackdown Bliss at least, pre-magical geek version.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Liv beating people up and coming out strong in a segment was a bit surreal seeing as she's been a jobber before all this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Liv Morgan is over? Lol alright


Lol I mean they never gave her a chance before now, WWE has plenty of talent that can be credible and get over but they don’t give a shit


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This is a great idea. Liv is a good, not great, wrestler and talker but she has a magnetism that can light up the crowd. A MITB win could be a huge moment.


Now I see you sneaking that in, you know Liv isn't a good talker 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Krin said:


> Is Roode and Dolphs only appearance really going to just be Bianca passing them in the hallway? I don't give a damn about Bianca. why aren't Roode and Ziggler on the show?


As someone said, catering is their role today.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prosper said:


> lol the tag champs lose to the same team two weeks in a row, part 3 next week?


Hopefully third time is for the titles. I wasn't that on board with any Tamina push and Natalya is solid in ring but lacks charisma, but holy fuck coming out to silence should be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Krin said:


> Is Roode and Dolphs only appearance really going to just be Bianca passing them in the hallway? I don't give a damn about Bianca. why aren't Roode and Ziggler on the show?


Because Ziggler sucks, feel bad for Roode being stuck with him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Carmella in a match? Oh Boy.. least she is hot as fuck but sucks in the ring.


She's got charisma so that makes up for it I reckon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So Becky to be on Smackdown eventually right?


Nah Becky is definitely going to RAW, they’re bare bones over there right now lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Liv deserves a push just for being hot as fuck, fight me.


Damn right she does


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella, stripper time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come on, Mella, let's pull off the upset win!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Carmella is fine as fuck. I miss the old version of her though but this stripper version i can 'deal with it'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Liv Morgan is so attractive




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416200102604070912


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Carmella is great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416199198484033539

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Natalya and Tamina coming out to silence... Wow.


*Some things will never change.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope Liv gets the briefcase


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So Becky to be on Smackdown eventually right?


This week or next 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Hey let's just wish both companies the best and let bygones be bygones


Believe me, I’m no huge supporter or fanboy for either company. I’m just pointing out the biases of the subject of my message.

As for the show, the novelty of seeing fans there won’t wear off for a little while. Money In The Bank Pay Per View at the earliest, but it’s noticeable that aside from the ‘stars’ (such as you can get them these days) the crowd are noticeably more tepid to others wrestlers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I might be in the minority but Carmella’s entrance is great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They gave Carmella a proper silhouette? About damn time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good reaction for Bianca.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


It's easily Bianca.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The women stuff is killing my interest. I do love Liv though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


*The RAW writers are sabotaging Rhea.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Decent heat for Carmella and huge pop for Bianca


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ugh Bianca


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Prosper said:


> I might be in the minority but Carmella’s entrance is great


It is great but feels so out of place in modern WWE. Its an entrance thats reminiscent of the raunchy attitude /ruthless aggression era.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


I'd reckon that Ripley might come out to crickets on Sunday with how poor her booking has been.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> It's easily Bianca.


Agreed! It's crazy , i legit thought by now Ripley would be but if you look at the way both have been booked etc..Bianca > Ripley, wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to hear Jeff come out to No More Words, said he was bringing it back when fans returned.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


We can't decisively say until we see Rhea in front of a crowd but... with how badly she's been booked it's hard to imagine this good of a reaction for her.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Sorry Carmella but you're not the most beautiful woman in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charzhino said:


> It is great but feels so out of place in modern WWE. Its an entrance thats reminiscent of the raunchy attitude /ruthless aggression era.


PG WWE it is weird, attitude era WWE it's normal, she could be one of the ho's


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*EST chants? Oh yeah, we in there.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


100% Bianca, Rhea is cold and dead right now, I knew making her champion right away was a terrible move, and she’s not helping herself with her awful promos, Bianca is light years ahead of her


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Charzhino said:


> It is great but feels so out of place in modern WWE. Its an entrance thats reminiscent of the raunchy attitude /ruthless aggression era.


There's a place for that I reckon. You need your Attitude Era esque women and hot as fuck chicks.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Pretty great reactions for Bianca!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella is perfect in her role, granted she can't wrestle worth shit but she is a good heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Butt_Soup said:


> Sorry Carmella but you're not the most beautiful woman in WWE.


Lol yeah shes not even the most beautiful on Smackdown, that goes to Liv.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Can't wait to hear Jeff come out to No More Words, said he was bringing it back when fans returned.


That's what I'm keen to see the most.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank God so far i havent heard "ITS BOSS TIME!"


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

I still dont care about carmella.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's more over right now Bianca or Ripley? I think Bianca right? Crazy haha..i legit thought Ripley would be ahead of her by now.


Definitely Bianca, Ripley's look is so dark it probably only appeals to a small group of people and she hasn't worked a stellar match because she worked with Asuka & Charlotte as opposed to Sasha & Bailey


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man this is so much better than the Clusterdome. I'll take this any day over it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've really been enjoying Carmella since she came back and feuded with Sasha Banks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah shes not even the most beautiful on Smackdown, that goes to Liv.


Liv is hot but if I had one night with any of these chicks I’m going with either Sasha or Bianca first


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is my favorite version of Carmella. Love her heel work.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Definitely Bianca, Ripley's look is so dark it probably only appeals to a small group of people and she hasn't worked a stellar match because she worked with Asuka & Charlotte as opposed to Sasha & Bailey


True. I had thought by today, Ripley would have been booked stronger and have more of a bigger fanbase, but they did protect and book Bianca much better .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any update on Keith Lee? Either brand could use the big man. I imagine Bronson Reed will arrive someplace too from NXT, another big fucker.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Liv is hot but if I had one night with any of these chicks I’m going with either Sasha or Bianca first


Eh I don't find either of them attractive tbh. Shotzi, Liv and Carmella all day.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Thank God so far i havent heard "ITS BOSS TIME!"


She and Bianca Belair won an Espy…

The crowds are back…

And Belair doesn’t have a match this Sunday…

Give it time 🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SD needs to hop on that picture and picture flow, NXT and AEW are already there


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> 100% Bianca, Rhea is cold and dead right now, I knew making her champion right away was a terrible move, and she’s not helping herself with her awful promos, Bianca is light years ahead of her


*Making her Champion wasn't the problem. Booking this stupid ass feud with Charlotte after giving her pointless rematches with Asuka when they have no chemistry is what's killing her. Rhea vs Charlotte was the easiest feud to book in the company since Sasha versus Bayley and they managed to butcher it in embarrassing fashion.*


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Liv is one of those gamer girl geeks you can tell. Carmella is a jetski supermodel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> She and Bianca Belair won an Espy…
> 
> The crowds are back…
> 
> ...


Yeah when it happens, i'll have my ears plugged in advanced


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Definitely Bianca, Ripley's look is so dark it probably only appeals to a small group of people and she hasn't worked a stellar match because she worked with Asuka & Charlotte as opposed to Sasha & Bailey


It could just be chemistry because Asuka and Charlotte are great in the ring.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Any update on Keith Lee? Either brand could use the big man. I imagine Bronson Reed will arrive someplace too from NXT, another big fucker.


Keith Lee? I think everyone should just forget about him. He'll never happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charzhino said:


> Liv is one of those gamer girl geeks you can tell. Carmella is a millionaire jetski supermodel.


Carmella needs to heel it up. Give her a mic. She can say: "Wow look at you trashy, broke hicks here in Texas, you could never have this."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lets do the makeup test with Carmella shall we? cause in my eyes to be really and truly beautiful you need to be beautiful without a drop of makeup

Carmella no makeup









Liv Morgan no makeup









Yeah Carmella lol you aint the most beautiful in WWE.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Shotzi is Hot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Keith Lee? I think everyone should just forget about him. He'll never happen.


Damn. You may be right. Perhaps im the only one along with Keith Lee that cares about his existence.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like nobody is missing the Chunderdome.

Good god I’m commenting in a SD thread and I’m not even watching it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lets do the makeup test with Carmella shall we? cause in my eyes to be really and truly beautiful you need to be beautiful without a drop of makeup
> 
> Carmella no makeup
> 
> ...


I was about to comment. Ive seen Carmella's pics on insta with little or no makeup, and i agree she's not that attractive. Body wise, nice but Liv takes it easily face wise and overall natural beauty. Liv is naturally hotter and looks like the girl next door i would bang. Carmella looks like the girl at my local strip club that would charge me an extra 20 for a lap dance.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Lets do the makeup test with Carmella shall we? cause in my eyes to be really and truly beautiful you need to be beautiful without a drop of makeup
> 
> Carmella no makeup
> 
> ...


lol, she's kinda ugly without the makeup and she doesn't look that beautiful with makeup either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How tall is Bianca?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liv is thicc af as well so that helps her case.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pat is standing up? LOL I wonder if the fan behind is like, "Sit your ass down man"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bianca is Stronk! I loved that spot. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bianca's legit strength is insane.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I am so beyond sick of the :O faces after kickouts


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn. You may be right. Perhaps im the only one along with Keith Lee that cares about his existence.


No I care too, he made a hell of a first impression when I first saw him in ROH teaming with Shane Taylor, I'd say so good for him getting out of that team and that company but with how he hasn't been used I don't even know if I can say that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Making her Champion wasn't the problem. Booking this stupid ass feud with Charlotte after giving her pointless rematches with Asuka when they have no chemistry is what's killing her. Rhea vs Charlotte was the easiest feud to book in the company since Sasha versus Bayley and they managed to butcher it in embarrassing fashion.*


It’s Charlotte too though, she comes off like she doesn’t give a shit if she’s not holding the gold. And Ripley isn’t really helping the feud either she comes off ingenuine to me like she’s trying too hard to be some kind of death metal poser. Her promos are nothing like they were in NXT. But at the end of the day yeah the booking is the main issue.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Liv is thicc af as well so that helps her case.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Literal babyface Otis


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> True. I had thought by today, Ripley would have been booked stronger and have more of a bigger fanbase, but they did protect and book Bianca much better .


It's not as much as protecting Bianca as it is protecting Asuka and Charlotte, they had her play heel against Asuka so she looked weak being underhanded then turned around and she's the face against Charlotte...they could've gave her a filler feud with Bayzler or Nia just to let her look strong before Charlotte


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Gable and Otis should not be heels. It just doesn't work.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lets do the makeup test with Carmella shall we? cause in my eyes to be really and truly beautiful you need to be beautiful without a drop of makeup
> 
> Carmella no makeup
> 
> ...


Charlotte said she was a couple of months ago too lol.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

OMG WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING GET IT OFF MY TV


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Cant stop laughing at Otis' no sell face emotion lmao


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Heel otis is great


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro from world title match and beating Rollins...to Otis.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the main event is the 4 way match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro got geeked out and it was HILARIOUS! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Any update on Keith Lee? Either brand could use the big man. I imagine Bronson Reed will arrive someplace too from NXT, another big fucker.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413190008102600711


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Liv is Hot


Fixed it for you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is it bad that I find Otis more entertaining than Cesaro? 😂


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Any update on Keith Lee? Either brand could use the big man. I imagine Bronson Reed will arrive someplace too from NXT, another big fucker.


Gross you like him?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE has a pretty weak tag division.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413190008102600711


They’re about to release that man, if Braun, Almas and Black can get released then he ain’t as safe as he thinks he is


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> Is it bad that I find Otis more entertaining than Cesaro? 😂


Nah apart from Cesaro being good in the ring he offers nothing else.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Gross you like him?


His NXT character yes. His main roster character, not so much.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do they insist on zooming in on Otis' face lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Toni Storm next Friday!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Toni Storm is sexy with dat booty


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Otis looks RIDICULOUS

Bianca really got some big pops tonight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Can't wait for Toni's debut!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Otis should dress up as this guy for Halloween


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Toni and Liv, mmmm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Can't wait for Toni's debut!


That ass needs to be on my TV 🧐


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great reaction for Cesaro, I'm so proud!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't wait for Cole to say "its Toni time" and "its BOSS time" when Toni/Sasha face each other.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> That ass needs to be on my TV 🧐


Booty for days.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Toni Storm was not called ‘Asstounding’ for nothing 😉

Whatever Juice Robinson is having, I’ll take some as well 🤣


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, SUP BIANCA!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416204709480837122


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Someone said shaved Otis looked like Bulk from Power Rangers and I have never been able to unsee that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So we are 0-3 in clean match finishes


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The CGI is so shit and distracting


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So we are 0-3 in clean match finishes


Sorry i'm too distracted thinking about Toni and her booty


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Cesaro Swing is still over as fuck!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think I saw everything I needed to see tonight. Awesome show. Y'all have fun.*


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Otis feels no pain, Otis has no fear, Otis has no emotion. He is a killing machine and will not stop until you are dead.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would of been even more impressed with Cesaro if he could swing Otis.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Never get tired of seeing the Very European Uppercut.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

They really like to focus on shaved Otis' face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I can't wait for Cole to say "its Toni time" and "its BOSS time" when Toni/Sasha face each other.


How about for Toni..."IT'S ASS TIME!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird seeing BIG E alone with fans HAHAAH


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I really can't stand Big E


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Potential tease there with Big E and Roman??


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Big E is really cringe but the crowd loves him.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh no Corbin has hair again!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Heymans facial expressions are still gold. He was like "oh, not this guy" when Big E interrupted him. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> How about for Toni..."IT'S ASS TIME!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E still clowning around... he's supposed to be a future world champ?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Edge´s face looks really worn down. Did he wrestle during the pandemic, cause if that´s his rested and refreshed face. Ouch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Butt_Soup said:


> They really like to focus on shaved Otis' face.


Yeah it's like he is told to raise his head. He looks like a human thumb when he does it lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin looking like somebody outside the gas station asking for spare change.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Corbin looking like a homeless olive garden waiter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Corbin did have a theme before king music lol. Use it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Remember when Corbin and Lacey were a thing? 😂

Good times.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow Corbin is going through a tough time and can barely afford entrance music now...and now these fucks boo him. Way to go and beat a man while he's down.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Corbin did have a theme before king music lol. Use it.


He's too broke to afford music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Corbin looking disheveled is supposed to make you feel sorry for him but i hope the crowd just shits on this guy. He was an unbearable heel for so long.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Emmanuelle said:


> Remember when Corbin and Lacey were a thing? 😂
> 
> Good times.


Remember Stomping Grounds and how they had to curtain off half the arena?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This shows been meh. Nice to have fans back but nothing outstanding to see


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Potential tease there with Big E and Roman??


*FIGHT! (Again.)







*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Corbin's wife took the fucking kids.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cryin' Corbin? Sounds like a Trump insult.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Half hour left...

The opening with Roman and Edge was awesome, Finn’s return was cool, and that’s all 🤷‍♂️


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Shave that shit off his head. Looks terrible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's too broke to afford music.


I hope he is out there to form a GoFundMe for his transport to the arenas now they are touring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He should grow his beard longer than Edge and embrace the HOBO...gimmick him with bad luck and worse and worse and worse and worse LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Face turn now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's got a stain on his shirt. Lmaoooooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poor Corbin.

Literally.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the WHAT chants returned    

CONGRATS CRYIN' CORBIN you did it!


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Jesus christ, WTF Corbin?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's got a stain on his shirt. Lmaoooooo


Just saw it hahaha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Corbin gonna rip people off?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh for fuck sake the What chants


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I will donate to Corbins fund


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't understand why people act like SD is so much better than RAW


Bayley (sucks, overrated)
Roman (overrated, not that interesting)
Bianca (I don't care)
Otis and Gabe (sucks, not good as heels)
Seth (don't care)
Balor (don't care)
womens tag division (don't care)
Corbin's new broken gimmick (don't care, shitty writing)
Zayn, Owens, Big E, (don't care about any of them)

what exactly is there to look forward to on the show? I like Roode and Ziggler but they aren't featured.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This shit may be his best gimmick. He's kind of reminding me of the young Orton stuff from back then who would update people on his situation. RKO news.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd die if he made a real GoFundMe and he hit the goal!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Corbin fund me ROFL


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Not gonna lie. Corbins sarcastic tone is gold for this type of comedy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is gold. Good shit. I'm enjoying this bastard now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

LMAO. He has started a gofundme.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Corbin must’ve took financial advise from Shawn Michaels. Time to give JBL a call.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I was wondering how he was supposed to be the heel in this feud. 

I can't believe I've been enjoying a Corbin story.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I bet Vince laughed his ass off at the basement joke, meanwhile Corbin has his career buried and ended right there. I also fully believe the go fund me campaign is legit and WWE will keep the money. LOL.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

This is not a face turn, its just Corbin trying to scam people, lol.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Krin said:


> I don't understand why people act like SD is so much better than RAW
> 
> 
> Bayley (sucks, overrated)
> ...


it's 2 hours, therefore it is better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Butt_Soup said:


> This is not a face turn, its just Corbin trying to scam people, lol.


Exactly. cheap attempt at begging, but i enjoyed this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh my God the site is real


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

This is the direction this character should go. This is good midcard entertainment tbh.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I bet Vince laughed his ass off at the basement joke, meanwhile Corbin has his career buried and ended right there. I also fully believe the go fund me campaign is legit and WWE will keep the money. LOL.


It's not legit - the site only contains a jpg with no contact info.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin should say: "Kevin you could use that money to help me instead feeding that fat belly"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay, okay, this segment is fucking hilarious. I laughed through the whole segment. Now I give a shit about Corbin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> This is the direction this character should go. This is good midcard entertainment tbh.


This is good shit. I'm marking out right now at this sarcastic bum.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Well, I am out for the night. Fun show, but I don't care about the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA "Just look at you Kevin" LMFAO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Butt_Soup said:


> This is not a face turn, its just Corbin trying to scam people, lol.


Thats what I am thinking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA you dont spend it obviously on your wardrobe Kevin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin still got that heel in him lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

THE WEBSITE EXISTS AHAHAHA


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHA "Just look at you Kevin" LMFAO


ROFL...that was golden


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.corbinfund.com/


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Krin said:


> I don't understand why people act like SD is so much better than RAW
> 
> 
> Bayley (sucks, overrated)
> ...


I always enjoy SmackDown because I like the majority of the talent. People like different things I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big E new music? LOL

That was entertaining. I enjoyed seeing him bum money off people and try to basically call Kevin Owens a slob with money.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't believe I'm actually enjoying Corbin lately. Lol at his fund me page haha.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Fall in line.......

Roman needs to have a chat with Corbin after they go off the air.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Broke Corbin was actually pretty entertaining. Fun midcard story/character


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

If they moved LA Knight's million dollar man character up then Corbin could be the new Virgil.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Lol, it was a great show have a good night fellas. Don't care about the main event


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Same 'ol, same 'ol WWE that's torturous to watch. The fans are the novelty for this show. I don't get why people rave about this show every week.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Show has flown by.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Corbin is moons more entertaining than King Corbin. This guy fucking rocks as a heel doing this. I hope they continue heeling him up with the same type of bullshit rip off con artist bum stuff.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Corbin continuing to prove how insanely talented he is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I expected Corbin to go face. This is even better lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Everyone was expecting Apollo to be a scammer, but look at Corbin now...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> https://www.corbinfund.com/


 "Due to financial difficulties this site is still under construction"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I can't believe I'm actually enjoying Corbin lately. Lol at his fund me page haha.


I never enjoyed him. Legit. He changed it around today for me. I marked out as his stupidity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd is like whos this annoying fuck?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Waiting for Apollo to scam Corbin like a Nigerian prince.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> This Corbin is moons more entertaining than King Corbin. This guy fucking rocks as a heel doing this. I hope they continue heeling him up with the same type of bullshit rip off con artist bum stuff.


I'm waiting for him to do a crypto scam next!


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Dumb question, is this guy actually playing the guitar?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> "Due to financial difficulties this site is still under construction"


He seems to be asking people to pray for his situation, and in the ring meanwhile calls the Texas fans cheap and Kevin Owens a fat lazy slob who has money but dresses like trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm waiting for him to do a crypto scam next!


Hahahah, watch out MJF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Waiting for Apollo to scam Corbin like a Nigerian prince.


Via carrier pigeon as he can't afford e-mail.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish they would of brought back his original entrance, even if it was for just one night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Most of the clean finishes are on PPVs, i'm okay with most of the match endings being screwy i guess lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

crowd barely sang with Nakamura's song.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Seth new gimmick is that he's the Joker? He is constantly laughing it up.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

What's the point in the fatal 4 way? I don't get it


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

TBH is sounds like WWE is still piping in fake crowd sound at times.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

troyag93 said:


> What's the point in the fatal 4 way? I don't get it


MOMENTUM.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

10 minutes left, wow.

Let's go, Seth!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

troyag93 said:


> What's the point in the fatal 4 way? I don't get it


They are all competing in the MITB this Sunday. It's to build hype for them going into the match I guess.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

A commercial, 2 entrances, then a commercial 🤣 ffs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

27 fucking pages wtf?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> So is Seth new gimmick is that he's the Joker? He is constantly laughing it up.


its wearing ugly suits and being a bad actor with a cartoonish laugh. at least better than the lame messiah gimmick and since this time it's more comedy which is one of Seth's strengths like when he gots swinged by Cesaro


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

SavoySuit said:


> TBH is sounds like WWE is still piping in fake crowd sound at times.


I wondered the same.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

the_hound said:


> 27 fucking pages wtf?


Everyone tuned in to see what WWE would do with fans back. They did meh


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

the_hound said:


> 27 fucking pages wtf?


22 of those pages are people jizzing themselves over the fact that there's a live crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> TBH is sounds like WWE is still piping in fake crowd sound at times.


I had mentioned this earlier that something sounds fake or muffled


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

postmoderno said:


> 22 of those pages are people jizzing themselves over the fact that there's a live crowd.


true but id rather see a live crowd than the fans putting a thumbs up at the same time on a webcam 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So I opened the 07/30 SmackDown thread back in 2019 and it had 467 replies.

This one has over 530.

Good to see.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Christ Owens


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I had mentioned this earlier that something sounds fake or muffled


Been using that trick since when Hulk Hogan was booed.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Everyone tuned in to see what WWE would do with fans back. They did meh


I thought they did pretty good, the only thing that was dry was the women's tag match which having Natayla and Tamina headline a division was a fail from the start lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Rolling Loud broadcast has huge mainstream crossover appeal, genius move.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joker Seth for the win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Owens O'Mac


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That match was pretty much entrances...first minute flips...Owens holy shit moment and over lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine he falls off LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fire match


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck Rollins and his lame ass WM31 moment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> That match was pretty much entrances...first minute flips...Owens holy shit moment and over lol


and cam showing the fans, you forgot HAHA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The SmackDown Savior wins! Good match.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Owens O'Mac


I thought the same thing, he wants to be the new Shane.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth with that momentum going into MITB this Sunday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Very solid show, i enjoyed it. Not great, not bad. Definitely better than the average SD show. Yes, the fans really really helped. The loudest pop the first segment.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I thought they did pretty good, the only thing that was try was the women's tag match which having Natayla and Tamina headline a division was a fail from the start lol


It's been alright, not a bad show. Some nice things happened ,but people here overreacting just cause of the crowd.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Have you not been watching AEW?


Does it bother you that not everyone watches AEW?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> TBH is sounds like WWE is still piping in fake crowd sound at times.


I've wondered that also at times here. Though alot of the audience has been visibly way more animated than usual, so I dunno.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dynamite > SD


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Dynamite > SD


To be fair, this week's Dynamite was a 'special' episode with a lot of build up to the matches.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Edge > everyone else. He's the most over man in wrestling.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

They definitely piped in Nakamuras entrance, they didn't even give a shit about his associate who I have to refer to as New Elias


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best show of the week. Nuice!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yesssssss roll on sunday, roll on monday, roll on tuesday, fuck wednesday and roll on friday.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

itsbeenawhile said:


> They definitely piped in Nakamuras entrance, they didn't even give a shit about his associate who I have to refer to as New Elias


This is why I think they should of brought back his original entrance.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> They definitely piped in Nakamuras entrance, they didn't even give a shit about his associate who I have to refer to as New Elias


twitter tells me you're talking shit.........


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice show. I enjoyed the thread too.

Have a wonderful night, WF Universe!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well Rollins isn't winning. Nor is Liv. I usually don't have the "last person to get the upper hand on the go home show will lose at the PPV" logic but they really hammered it down about the MITB past of Rollins.

Corbin's character of doing a shit job of being a good person is amusing.

Overall the show was alright. Great to have the fans back on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love to see the butt-hurt amongst the 1 or 2 in here. Gloruious!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge's pop at the beginning of the night was incredible. Biggest pop I've heard since... well probably since his return in RR 2020 (though in all fairness not like there's been that many live shows between now and then). Still, that was huge.

I watched that, but missed the first hour of Smackdown. Second hour was OK. But it really is crazy how different it feels with a crowd now. Good to see it.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> yesssssss roll on sunday, roll on monday, roll on tuesday, fuck wednesday and roll on friday.


Eh. Aew on Wednesday was good as fuck. Man Fuck Friday, Monday and Tuesday. And fuck that mickey mouse club of a company.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Great show. 

Seth and Vince were the real stars.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Eh. Aew on Wednesday was good as fuck. Man Fuck Friday, Monday and Tuesday. And fuck that mickey mouse club of a company.


Both can be good, why can't we hope both companies do well?


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Very nice show. I enjoyed the thread too.
> 
> Have a wonderful night, WF Universe!


Yeah, great night.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

No ramp at all? Really?


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Both can be good, why can't we hope both companies do well?


AEW sucks imo. 

WWE is still the best game in town.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Both can be good, why can't we hope both companies do well?


I watch and enjoy both so it can be done lol!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah shes not even the most beautiful on Smackdown, that goes to Liv.


Shotzi for me now that she's there but Liv is right behind.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> yesssssss roll on sunday, roll on monday, roll on tuesday, fuck wednesday and roll on friday.


Monday is about Riddle. 

Tuesday is about Gargano. 

Wednesday is about "what else is on TV tonight?"

Friday is about Seth.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The show was pretty fun. Great atmosphere. I don't get what they're doing with Corbin though, I thought they were maybe flipping him face with this, but obviously they aren't, he's still insulting the audience and what not..so this is supposed to make him..a super pathetic heel? Or...what?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

30th page!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Did they pipe in boos for Roman entrance? Heard some weird sudden change when he got a big pop at the start.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Lazy. They've been hyping new sets for months and all it amounts to is a single 25ft screen? Meh. They've also been touting more augmented reality graphics. Am I the only one that fucking hates those? They all look like shit. A bunch of rainbow birds flying out of Riddle's feet? Why? Am I officially in old man yelling at could territory yet? The Raw sets from 1997 - 2002 were the sweet spot. Big screen, but also stage elements that made it more than just a screen. Nitro's first set was also pretty fucking good even without a screen.

Maybe I'm the only one but I feel like just a big screen is very plain and unoriginal with no other design elements.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtfff lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The opening match was fun. And Edge got a great pop as expected.

Liv was really over as well. I hope WWE was paying attention.

Bianca vs. Carmella was really good. And WOW did the fans LOVE Bianca. The woman is a star.

Balor returning was really cool. The Prince vs. The Tribal Chief please WWE.

The ME was really fun.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Both can be good, why can't we hope both companies do well?


Because it's the internet and if you aren't adamantly pro one company and vehemently opposed to the other you are doing it wrong. 

It's WAR DAMMIT!!!! LOL.

It's almost like you aren't actually aren't allowed to not act as if you have some goddamn stake in the fortunes of either company and just like watching wrestling on TV.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

So far so good, this is incredible. WWE haters will no doubt complain though.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Think show declined for most of the way. Makes sense though they wanted the big match first for the first show. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Both can be good, why can't we hope both companies do well?


You're right. I just can't do the Roman angle.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw the beginning and the last half of the last match. Fatal four way was good. The 6-Man at the start of the show was so-so. I felt like Roman needed to do a big heel promo in front of the live crowd and was disappointed he didn’t at the start.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Good show. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The show was pretty fun. Great atmosphere. I don't get what they're doing with Corbin though, I thought they were maybe flipping him face with this, but obviously they aren't, he's still insulting the audience and what not..so this is supposed to make him..a super pathetic heel? Or...what?


It's basically "Con Corbin". He insists he's broken down and out of cash, but is trying to weasle his way back to where he once was. And him being a douche cutting down people makes it more fun LOL


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell of a 1st show back with live crowds.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

For the first time in months I watched WWE. I was wanting to see what they offered since AEW has been pretty lit the past few weeks especially this week.

I thought Vince's thing was very underwhelming. Roman came out to clearly pumped in reactions as there was with much of the show. Edge had a good pop but not this God Tier pop some are acting like. Match was OK pretty paint-by-numbers for WWE. Champions losing on TV is overdone but clearly DUI-Usos need to be rewarded. The women's stuff made me tune out even if Liv is really cute. I mean Carmella, Nattie and Tamina...PASS. Main event was OK but what was the point really other than proving the winner has no chance of winning at MITB? Corbin stuff is actually entertaining however that bootleg Elias not so much. Fans looking at phones and seeming overly uninterested is kind of disappointing after a year plus without them.

Is it enough to watch next week? Maybe I skim it but Roman on top turns me off more than a woman who is a chain smoker. Year 7 of what seems like 20 with Roman being the focus or one of the main focuses of the show.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow at least this thread wasn't stuck around barely 100 posts that's an improvement.

So glad fans are back and Edge getting the biggest reaction by far just makes my night especially with a solid opening match.

Nakamura barely getting those crowd sing along's in were louder back then during his last Face run pretty underwhelming but then again his run so far has been underwhelming.

Edge/Seth gets properly underway right before MITB so you know what that alludes to.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd give Smackdown a 8 and Dynamite a 9 respectively. The Land of Kush is pleased with wrestling this week.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

I know some people didn't like Finn Balor here but given how over and popular he is, his place is definitely in the main roster, they just need to figure out what to do with him.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Soul Rex said:


> Did they pipe in boos for Roman entrance? Heard some weird sudden change when he got a big pop at the start.


No there were no piped in boos, the guy got a legit 50/50 reaction when his music hit but it shifted to more boos when he came out. It's like when we had Hollywood Rock and the crowd would pop for the intro then boo him once he appeared on stage.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched the first 10mins and damn that is a crowd. I read about issues with ticket sales, guess they were wrong.

Goosebumps all over me, how I missed this!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> Lazy. They've been hyping new sets for months and all it amounts to is a single 25ft screen? Meh. They've also been touting more augmented reality graphics. Am I the only one that fucking hates those? They all look like shit. A bunch of rainbow birds flying out of Riddle's feet? Why? Am I officially in old man yelling at could territory yet? The Raw sets from 1997 - 2002 were the sweet spot. Big screen, but also stage elements that made it more than just a screen. Nitro's first set was also pretty fucking good even without a screen.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one but I feel like just a big screen is very plain and unoriginal with no other design elements.


Im not a fan of the augmented stuff either, i hate it, it looks tacky on the screen. I think to Vince he barely found out about it and just wanted to use it thinking he's cool suddenly. It only makes the WWE look like try-hards. The large screen is okay but i would prefer small screen with more emphasis on a creative [hysical entrance in general.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So Rollins dances on his way to the ring now uh?

I wonder how many people caught Covid last night, I guess being vaccinated isn't mandatory to attend is it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

To the people saying they piped in boos for Roman's entrance on TV, I've watched the live footage from people in the arena who put it up on YouTube, it was loud as fuck for Roman. Seems most of the reactions were legitimate.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This Corbin angle just continues to make all the midcard faces on SD entirely unlikable.

I'm really sick of Edge. For a dude approaching 50 on his last run it just feels like he's giving nothing back, and puts no one over. His whole run has just been about making Edge look good, which leads to some really boring, repetitive TV where he wins every segment and match.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

15 minutes in and all I've seen so far is entrances.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

That was a solid show. It had a mainstream feel to it. Smackdown felt like the A show especially with all the stars they have now. WWE is always top notch with its graphics (expect for some). The entrances were done well, Roman looks like a legit star, he’s undeniably at this moment. He has a real presence to him.

Far more enjoyable than AEW, I don’t know how people found this past weeks show remotely entertaining. They look so second rate in comparison to WWE. AEW needs to upscale their whole appearance from ring entrance design to graphics etc. They need to look mainstream, but they’re inept.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So Rollins dances on his way to the ring now uh?
> 
> I wonder how many people caught Covid last night, I guess being vaccinated isn't mandatory to attend is it?


Lame on both counts. I normally hate Rollins, but he was fantastic tonight (@Kentucky34) and also fuck your COVID bullshit. Stay home, nerd.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

So pleased to see the fans finally return!! Don’t get me wrong there was some cool moments during the ThunderDome era but you literally can’t beat WWE having live fans in attendance.

Feels like normal for a change.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416228264792793089

Roman flipping the bird to the fans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416239454679965701
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416228264792793089
> 
> Roman flipping the bird to the fans
> 
> ...


What? a post-show promo for the crowd that doesn't insult the competition and gatekeep wrestling? Well I never!!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Good:

Six Man Tag Opener
Finn Balor return during good Sami Zayn crowd promo.
Pat McAfee's commentary first time in front of a crowd.
When she needs to Carmella can step up and fill in the gap from the hopeless to main women.
Alpha Academy / Cesaro program starting.
Baron Corbin character development.
Fatal 4 Way Match.

The Bad:

New set is not an improvement.
Vince's dull opener.
First 15 minutes being entrances.
By releasing talented women they're back to 2013 where the women are going to be there to calm a hot crowd. Liv, Tamina, Zelina all meh.
Toni Storm as a face.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I loved the Vince McMahon spot at the beginning. As much as there is hate for the dross he makes us sit through, and his chosen ones, that theme hits and he struts out and it pops me every time. So many in wrestling wish they had that reaction, and the fact he doesn’t give a crap and looked like he was forced out not even wanting to do it popped me even more.

I was interested to see how the crowd reacted to the talents that have been pushed during the pandemic and if they would turn anyone/not play ball like when they go to Montreal, New York or Philly. Apart from the return of the ‘what‘ chant on Corbin they played along well. I’d argue Zayn came the closest to getting a face pop even with him turning it around as the wily veteran he is.

I agree with EvaMaryse on Corbin, it is just making every midcarder look obnoxious. My ponder with the crowd funding thing, is this a way they link Cameron Grimes/LA Knight with the main roster? Most likely not, but an easy way to intertwine things.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

The Architect wins! thought carmella was good as well in her match. Edge obviously super over and crowd will hate it so much when Reigns wins at the PPV. 

you could hear a pin drop when otis entered lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This Corbin angle just continues to make all the midcard faces on SD entirely unlikable.
> 
> I'm really sick of Edge. For a dude approaching 50 on his last run it just feels like he's giving nothing back, and puts no one over. His whole run has just been about making Edge look good, which leads to some really boring, repetitive TV where he wins every segment and match.


Edge is really over as hell though. 

He just put over Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and he JUST lost last night too on the 1st TV episode with live crowds back.

You can’t be serious with this take 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What? a post-show promo for the crowd that doesn't insult the competition and gatekeep wrestling? Well I never!!


 God forbid that Eddie Kingston sends the crowd home happy without some folks getting their previous feathers ruffled over it!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Great to see crowds back in WWE shows. 

Not a fan of the top polished and clean set they have now. 

Also apart from crowd being good show was average at best.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Making her Champion wasn't the problem. Booking this stupid ass feud with Charlotte after giving her pointless rematches with Asuka when they have no chemistry is what's killing her. Rhea vs Charlotte was the easiest feud to book in the company since Sasha versus Bayley and they managed to butcher it in embarrassing fashion.*


Making her champion was the problem. It was ridiculous to give her the title right after she debuted


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Edge is really over as hell though.
> 
> He just put over Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and he JUST lost last night too on the 1st TV episode with live crowds back.
> 
> You can’t be serious with this take 😂


The Randy stuff was a year ago. WM was WM, months ago. Rey Mysterio lost the match last night, not Edge. Because Edge has to stand tall all the time, he's literally stood tall every single week since he's returned. He's got the best of Reigns and the Usos every week since returning to TV. Its insanely repetitive booking, watching the exact same thing on repeat.

But hey you do what you do best.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Randy stuff was a year ago. WM was WM, months ago. Rey Mysterio lost the match last night, not Edge. Because Edge has to stand tall all the time, he's literally stood tall every single week since he's returned. He's got the best of Reigns and the Usos every week since returning to TV. Its insanely repetitive booking, watching the exact same thing on repeat.
> 
> But hey you do what you do best.


Edge will lose tomorrow night too, so again, your complaints here are going to end up being moot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Edge will lose tomorrow night too, so again, your complaints here are going to end up being moot.


Are you as dense as you appear or is it an act?

Edge can lose at MITB, and he more than likely will. That doesn't change how one sided this feud has been and how boring it has been to see Edge demolish Reigns and co every week.

Just because you get off on watching the exact same spots performed on repeat by Wrestlers who all look and work the exact same as each other doesn't mean the rest of us just want to see the exact same thing on repeat.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> God forbid that Eddie Kingston sends the crowd home happy without some folks getting their previous feathers ruffled over it!


You missed the sarcasm buddy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love how they chose Vince's "where the hell have you been?" segment as the #1 moment. 😆


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Alexa was going to use her powers! Lol, oh god


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Damn Smackdown got 32 pages... That's definitely a new record/

Wonder if it'll stay that way now.


----------

